# Edge and Roamio same room one indoor antenna, both ota versions



## lbpfeff (5 mo ago)

Hi, all. Probably a dumb idea, but I currently run a tivo roamio ota using an indoor antenna. Could I use some sort of splitter to run a new edge using the same antenna and same tv? Thanks for any help.
Laura


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

If you have a good strong signal, sure. Our antenna is in the attic. Drops to the basement for a 3-way split. The leg going to the living room, where the Roamio OTA is located, is split again to feed the TV directly, and the Roamio. Works great. No amplifiers.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

lbpfeff said:


> Hi, all. Probably a dumb idea, but I currently run a tivo roamio ota using an indoor antenna. Could I use some sort of splitter to run a new edge using the same antenna and same tv? Thanks for any help.
> Laura


I have good strong signal and have split up to 5 times (currently 4). Not QUITE as good as no split or just one but works ok.


----------



## lbpfeff (5 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> I have good strong signal and have split up to 5 times (currently 4). Not QUITE as good as no split or just one but works ok.


Thanks so much! This helps alot!


----------



## lbpfeff (5 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> I have good strong signal and have split up to 5 times (currently 4). Not QUITE as good as no split or just one but works ok.





tommage1 said:


> I have good strong signal and have split up to 5 times (currently 4). Not QUITE as good as no split or just one but works ok.





hapster85 said:


> If you have a good strong signal, sure. Our antenna is in the attic. Drops to the basement for a 3-way split. The leg going to the living room, where the Roamio OTA is located, is split again to feed the TV directly, and the Roamio. Works great. No amplifiers.


Thanks Hapster! I really appreciate your input of real-life experience!


----------

